# Another new PM1236



## Livnpaintball (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Guys!, just got my first lathe, getting it set up and adjusted, buying tools and making mods to it that I've found on here. Wish I had done this years ago instead of wasting money on other hobbies that come and go. I've always found myself saying "I wish I had a lathe", it would have paid for itself 3 times or more just on my little projects. My Primary use will be gunsmith related, chamber and fitting barrels. That being said do you have any recommendations for my Set Up and Alignment of the lathe?

Any recommendations for tooling or things to stay away from?

My PM727M should be here this week! My wife is on vacation so I can sneak that one in the garage!!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats and welcome to the forum - can't wait to see some pics of the machine and your projects. 

I've got a PM1236 coming soon - actually ordered a PM-932 as well.  Hopefully both will be arriving in the next few weeks.

I have found a ton of helpful information on this site, as well as a very friendly group always willing to help you solve problems and spend money!  I just picked up some new old stock HSS lathe bits off ebay (Cleveland Mo-Max, Rex AAA) if you watch you can get some for much less than new quality bits.  Now I just have to learn how to sharpen them!


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 22, 2017)

Lots of videos out there! Tubal Cain, Tom's Techniques...

Exercise your Google-fu.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm all fu'd out, have been hitting you tube lots of good info there.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 23, 2017)

I would recommend these two threads for a new PM1236 owner.
by Ray C.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1236-faq-frequently-asked-questions.14005/
and DarkZero's thread
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm1236.11475/

Rick


----------

